# Trolling My Male Anole



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Here is a video of my two anole set ups side by side. I figured the male and females would benefit by being able to watch each other through their cages. As you can see in the video the male wants to get into the ladies pad and the females dont care that he exists...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Anoles are underrated! Cool vid!


----------

